# Joerg Sprave Moorhammer In Hdpe



## Pawpawsailor

I thought I'd make something that would be strong and durable enough for hunting small game. After looking at dozens of metal models I came across this one on Jorg's blog and gave it a try in with some HDPE that I had handy.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Man that's so smooth looking, it looks like you carved it out of soap.

Good job


----------



## Pawpawsailor

lightgeoduck said:


> Man that's so smooth looking, it looks like you carved it out of soap.
> 
> Good job


Thanks! It shoots great!


----------



## Matt. H/C

Thats a beautiful piece of work!!! so is the dolphin behind it!!!!


----------



## Pawpawsailor

Matt. H/C said:


> Thats a beautiful piece of work!!! so is the dolphin behind it!!!!


Thanks Matt!

The Dolphin was purchased in 1998 in the open market in Olongapo, Luzon, Republic of the Philippines, from a woodcarver.


----------



## Matt. H/C

They both look amazing, i like shallow fork styles a lot, you have done it justice


----------



## Kipken

Not to be too nosey, but are you using a router on those slingshots? they are so smooth and symetrical..
Kip


----------



## Pawpawsailor

Kipken said:


> Not to be too nosey, but are you using a router on those slingshots? they are so smooth and symetrical..
> Kip


Actually, I do mine freehand with a Dremel tool and sander.


----------



## Kipken

Pawpawsailor said:


> Not to be too nosey, but are you using a router on those slingshots? they are so smooth and symetrical..
> Kip


Actually, I do mine freehand with a Dremel tool and sander.
[/quote]
I do too, but man you've got the skills and the touch...
Kip


----------



## Pawpawsailor

Kipken said:


> Not to be too nosey, but are you using a router on those slingshots? they are so smooth and symetrical..
> Kip


Actually, I do mine freehand with a Dremel tool and sander.
[/quote]
I do too, but man you've got the skills and the touch...
Kip
[/quote]

Thanks! Where can I see some of yours?


----------



## Kipken

I have two entries here on this homemade slingshots page.one is a video and the other is pics...


----------



## Bob Fionda

Stunning! Love that Joerg's replica.


----------



## Pawpawsailor

Bob Fionda said:


> Stunning! Love that Joerg's replica.


Thank you!


----------



## Blue Danube

That is a very nice rendition, innovative material choice!


----------



## Pawpawsailor

Blue Danube said:


> That is a very nice rendition, innovative material choice!


Thanks! I like the HDPE for a lot handy things. It's strong, tough and abrasions can be buffed out with ease, and it last virtually forever...


----------



## e~shot

Sexy!


----------



## Kwionlgf

Where did you get the HDPE? And do you have the Joerg Sprave Moorhammer template?


----------



## jazz

Hi Kwionlgf,

I found this on my computer and I have no idea where I got it:









And this I Googled:









I am not sure if both are moorhammer or only one of them since I normally do not use this design.

Please note that this thread is some seven years old.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## skropi

jazz said:


> Hi Kwionlgf,
> 
> I found this on my computer and I have no idea where I got it:
> 
> moorhammer.jpg
> 
> And this I Googled:
> 
> moorhammer2.jpg
> 
> I am not sure if both are moorhammer or only one of them since I normally do not use this design.
> 
> Please note that this thread is some seven years old.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> jazz


The first template is for the rambone, the second one is the moorhammer.


----------



## flipgun

They both like heavy ammo. How heavy? Keep going up until it stops slapping your fingers off :cursin: or you give up. :blink:


----------



## akajim

Very slim and nice.


----------



## Kwionlgf

How thick was the sheet of HDPE? Or should I ask him thick is the Moorhammer?


----------



## 31610

skropi said:


> jazz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kwionlgf,
> I found this on my computer and I have no idea where I got it:moorhammer.jpg
> And this I Googled:moorhammer2.jpg
> I am not sure if both are moorhammer or only one of them since I normally do not use this design.
> Please note that this thread is some seven years old.
> cheers,
> jazz
> 
> 
> 
> The first template is for the rambone, the second one is the moorhammer.
Click to expand...

u use both templates for the mh use the handle and the top from rambone works good


----------

